# [Regular Season Game 12] Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(7-4)/(4-7)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, November 19, 8:00 PM ET*


























*Alston / McGrady / Artest / Hayes / Scola*


















*Kidd / Green / Singleton / Nowitzki / Dampier*


_*Preview*_



> The Houston Rockets traded for Ron Artest in the offseason in an attempt to give them some insurance behind injury-prone stars Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady. It's safe to say the Rockets didn't anticipate all three players going down with injuries in the same game.
> 
> After finishing their last game without any of their top three scorers, the Rockets hope to have them all back on the court Wednesday night when they host the Southwest Division rival Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

I really think Tracy should sit out for a little while. We dont need him to play 82 games at regular season, we need
him to be 100% when the playoffs come.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Say, an inside trader owns the Mavs right? Who is he betting to win on this?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao's out



> Here's what we know so far: *Yao Ming* (foot) is probably out this evening, as the team is taking a precautionary approach with his sore left foot. Meanwhile, *Tracy McGrady* (knee) and *Ron Artest* (ankle) are definitely playing, but it's difficult to know just how effective they'll be or how many minutes their bodies will allow them to spend on the floor.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

What about T-mac?? I thought we were playing the Suns today.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac and Ron will play, probably limited minutes though.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6121008.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Say, an inside trader owns the Mavs right? Who is he betting to win on this?


Remember what his inside info did in 2005 during the playoffs


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This would be a great time to pick up the Rockets bench players but since this is a ROCKETS fantasy league most of them will be picked up already.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> By late this afternoon, however, McGrady, who on Monday had said he would have to "shut it down," was playing; and Ron Artest, who sprained his ankle on Monday, said he would play and Yao Ming, who had said on Tuesday that he was "fine, so fine," was declared out for "precautionary reasons."
> 
> *The team announced that diagnostic tests conducted on Tuesday showed no structural damage.*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Howard out for Dallas, Singleton starting.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The Toyota Center is e-m-p-t-y


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Artest is barely running out there.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Great pass by T-Mac


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Artest saved that ball. Tied game!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh wow Artest with the nice handles. Thought it was about to be a turnover.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ron is heating up.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We need someone to check Terry or he'll have a big night.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I ****ing hate Jason Terry


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Jason terry always plays well against us.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

lol


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Terry is killing us...ugh


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

C'mon Barry!


Offensive foul?! WTF!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

WTf are you doing out there Barry??


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T on Terry. 

Edit: Nop, no T...buh.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

What was Kidd thinking throwing that weak layup against T-Mac? :naughty:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

10 point lead for the mavs....9


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Where the **** is the Carl Landry of last season?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Brooks from 30 ft!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Another three and we're back in the game!!

Great move by Adelman going small.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Aaron BROOKS!!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Brooks!!!! Ok now we need stops.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Why is Ron trying to go one on one? He looks like Francis out there.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

**** **** **** ****


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

another fantasy player injured, great...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Just keep the ball out of Artest's hands on offense and we have a shot.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Where the **** is the Carl Landry of last season?


...........


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

A little humor after this game:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

question, what is Francis doing or why is he not doing anything? we need Deke back sooner and we need more games were Artest is more agressive and stop blowing layups


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Francis is injured.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Francis is injured.


i know that but why is he STILL out he was suppose to practice before the season started but then he had that cold and then....i don't want to see him go but we need to try our best to use him and Head to get another player


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Very lackluster game. I didn't feel any energy at all. Then we were missing easy layups and wide open shots. Artest was horrible. Rafer actually picked up the slack and to be honest the commentators were right, Rafer often steps up when things get tough.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> i know that but why is he STILL out he was suppose to practice before the season started but then he had that cold and then....i don't want to see him go but we need to try our best to use him and Head to get another player


From Feigen's blog:



> Jon..Good job with the blog but i guess the main question everyone wants to know including myself is did Steve Francis actually show up and practice or is he still rehabbing?
> 
> *(He went through some of the practice, not all. I can't say he was unable to complete the practice. It might have been more just working his way into even the practice rotation. -- Jonathan)*





> Jonathan,
> 
> Do you think that steve francis will play at all this year? Is he practicing?
> 
> _*(He went through parts of Tuesday's practice. If he keeps working, and is physically able, I would imagine there would be a chance sometime. -- Jonathan)*_


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> we need Deke back sooner


Agreed. I can't believe Daryl is content with the team and size up front that he has. On his radio segement a few days ago he keeps saying that he is fine with his PF platoon of Scola, Hayes, and Landry. In addition to that he says that if they bring Deke back that he really won't see the court much.

This game was a perfect example of why you needed Deke and even if he only plays 7 or 8 minutes per game it gives this team a better chance to win. I think this team will resign Deke sooner rather than later and make a fairly significant trade by January. Don't know for who but the trade will probably involve some of the following players. (Dorsey, Landry, Head, Francis, maybe Rafer, maybe Barry)


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Everyone keeps saying that we need Deke or someone taller, but height wasn't the problem in this game.

Making layups and hitting a few shots was.

Every time Barry takes a shot it goes in and out three times (slight exaggeration) before it hops out. Your two stars both going 5-14 isn't going to cut it either. That's like only 23 points on 28 shots. Not efficient. It also doesn't help that Ron was missing free throws too. Though other than his shooting was off at least Artest was rebounding and playing defense.

We were getting decent shots they just weren't going down. And as far as the defense is concerned, it wasn't great, but it was okay in the second half.

There is no way a team should shoot 75% in one half of basketball. It's an aberration!

Rebounding has been a problem when Yao was in the game, so why would it suddenly be solved when he wasn't.

The sky is not falling in without Yao, it's falling in because the shots aren't.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We just have the false hope that when Deke, Shane or both come back, all of our problems will be solved (some of them will, though).


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> We just have the false hope that when Deke, Shane or both come back, all of our problems will be solved (some of them will, though).


Having Shane back will help us as far as balancing the lineup. But Deke likely wouldn't be playing much anyway. 

Having Deke last night may or may not have helped, but the bottom line is getting more height on this team isn't going to fix what's broken.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Having Shane back will help us as far as balancing the lineup. But Deke likely wouldn't be playing much anyway.
> 
> Having Deke last night may or may not have helped, but the bottom line is getting more height on this team isn't going to fix what's broken.


A little game to help your case:



> A little game for you to pass the time, created by the Rockets' inimitable media services manager Bob Schranz.
> 
> The name of the game is *"Chuck Hayes or not Chuck Hayes?"* Here’s how you play:
> 
> ...


Check the link for the answers and the point of the game.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> A little game to help your case:
> 
> Check the link for the answers and the point of the game.


See, I love being right!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Who played a bigger role in the 22 game win streak Loren Woods or Chuck Hayes?

How about "Who played a bigger role in the 22 game win streak Mutombo or Hayes?"

Deke isnt just any 7 footer. He is still a legit starter in this league.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

The rockets lost because they don't have legit backup centers.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mutombo won't be the same player we saw last year, and certainly won't be the one from two years ago whose memory we still cling to. 

Players age very quickly once they reach their late thirties, so even a guy who seemed to defy age for so long like Deke will decline a lot from year to year after 40.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hroz said:


> Who played a bigger role in the 22 game win streak Loren Woods or Chuck Hayes?
> 
> How about "Who played a bigger role in the 22 game win streak Mutombo or Hayes?"
> 
> Deke isnt just any 7 footer. He is still a legit starter in this league.



You're kidding right? Deke averaged 15 minutes per game last season. 15! Did he get a lot of rebounds? Yes, but I wouldn't call him a legit starter. A legit starter plays at least 25-30 minutes per game. He started only 25 games last year.

He played only 149 minutes during the streak of 10 games after Yao went down. That's 14.9 minutes a game.

Chuck played 196 minutes during the streak after Yao went down. That's 19.6 minutes per game.

So yes last season Deke helped after Yao went down, but let's not over emphasize what he did do eh?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think the best way to sum things up is to say that Chuck is truly better off playing at his natural position of PF verses C. That goes for Scola and Landry too. When Yao goes out we really need a shoot blocking long defensive minded center to come in at that position and clog up the middle.

I have no problem with Hayes or Scola getting very, very, very, very, very limited minutes at the center position when we are playing against teams that have centers like KBrown, Damps, or Diop but not the Duncan's, or Shaq's.

Scola, Hayes, and Landry are better guarding PF's knowing that they have a true 7 footer coming from the weak side to help out as opposed to someone smaller that doesn't provide the shoot blocking presence of a guy like Yao or Deke. I would love to see a guy like Camby, Dalmbert, or Pryzbilla coming in behind Yao.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I would love to see a guy like Camby, Dalmbert, or Pryzbilla coming in behind Yao.


I am sure that a lot of people would, but it's unlikely that we could get those guys without giving up pieces to the puzzle. We don't have the cap space.


----------

